# a funny animation



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

you may have seen these before as I have so apologies if its a repost

http://alanbecker.deviantart.com/art...ation-34244097
http://alanbecker.deviantart.com/art/Animator-vs-Animation-II-50891749


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That is absolutely brilliant!

It helps if you know a little about Flash but superbly funny anyway!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Fantastic....


----------

